# Update on the robotics team



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 9, 2015)

Funds donated through the organization have lowered costs considerably.  Thank you to all of you who did that.

  Also, thanks to a very generous donation from Fossil, the individual trip deposit for 18 students was made yesterday!  If the trip ends up costing more than this deposit, there is also funds to meet individual needs from Fossil and Brotherbart.  Fossil also provided a scholarship for me to be able to go  

If anyone has sent funds to the school address, we are on spring break this week and I won't see that until Monday.  

The school department agreed to cover the cost of the bus, which is about $7,000.
The kids have been stumping around town for donations, as well as sponsorship for next year.  They were on the radio this morning, and they are running a pizza party fundraiser Saturday. 

I am amazed and grateful, as are the kids.  I was the lucky recipient of a crushing "group hug" yesterday.   Cinderella is going to the ball.   

http://www.team1225.com/ 

In personal news, I've just submitted my thesis draft to my faculty mentor.  Phew!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 9, 2015)

Kudos to Fossil!

Go Rillas!


----------



## fossil (Apr 9, 2015)

The kudos all belong to Kathleen and the Gorillas.  I'm really glad this is all coming together for the kids who have worked so hard.  Stuff like this they'll never forget.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2015)

Article today.

http://www.hendersonvillelightning....hampion-robotics-team-headed-to-st-louis.html


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2015)

Runner up team in deep poo. A shame.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/nation...ompetition-but-their-robot-was-stolen/2224956


----------



## fossil (Apr 10, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Runner up team in deep poo. A shame.
> 
> http://www.tampabay.com/news/nation...ompetition-but-their-robot-was-stolen/2224956



This quite literally brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 11, 2015)

Here's my group hug


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 11, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Runner up team in deep poo. A shame.
> 
> http://www.tampabay.com/news/nation...ompetition-but-their-robot-was-stolen/2224956



Horrible


----------



## begreen (Apr 11, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Runner up team in deep poo. A shame.
> 
> http://www.tampabay.com/news/nation...ompetition-but-their-robot-was-stolen/2224956


They're going to make it. Looks like this lousy act has brought out the best in other people.
http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...ter-Award-Winning-Robot-Stolen-298819241.html


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2015)

Schedule for the championships starting Aprill 22.

http://championship.usfirst.org/spectator-schedule

They will be streaming it live here.

http://championship.usfirst.org/first-championship/watch-it-live


----------



## fossil (Apr 20, 2015)

Cool, thanks for that.


----------



## Dix (Apr 20, 2015)

You need a Fossil & BB robot moment  Photo posted, here of course ,K !

Friend is a robotics teacher (Southold & Westhampton, Long Island)

Created a fisherman to blow out the other teams robot (he who's a fisherman in his spare time  )


Good job you guys are doing !!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 21, 2015)

The stolen robot is found.

http://www.wbir.com/story/news/2015/04/20/stolen-robot-returned-to-owners/26098339/


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 21, 2015)

We are on the bus!!


----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sure they will remember this experience for years. Best luck to the team!


----------



## Dix (Apr 22, 2015)

Heads up, K !! My friend is there, with his team from Westhampton High School  They left on a bus yesterday got there today

Enjoy and I can't wait to follow this !


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 22, 2015)

Eileen if I can figure out the team number I can find them.  

 On the trip in yesterday so many kids mentioned that they had never been further west than Knoxville!  Coming into the city at night, they were wowed.  It was adorable.  

Today was set up, but not before some sightseeing.  We went up into the arch which was so cool!  I'm having wifi issues, but will post some pix when I can


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 23, 2015)

Best of luck in the competition!!


----------



## Dix (Apr 23, 2015)

Found their number 3171.

Their Coach, Tony is a wood burner, too


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 23, 2015)

Need to know when the Gorillas will be in the pit.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 24, 2015)

Just seeing this now.  Here's the schedule.  We had a rough start.  The first three qualifying matches were bust.  Finally problems got worked out and the bot was back to form for the fourth.  We'll be out if any finals, but hope to redeem ourselves tomorrow


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 24, 2015)

Our arena is Tesla


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 27, 2015)

A quick update from back at work 
It was an amazing trip.   Our hotel was right in front of the Arch, right on the river, and that was so cool.
Hotel wifi was troublesome, and there was no wifi at the arena, so my apologies for lack of updates.  I will post some pictures from home.

We had 10 matches, and the kids really only ran the robot well for half of those.  Issues ranged from broken parts to poor placement of robot.   A learning trip for sure.   In all, our robot was good but the robots that won were definitely superior.   It gives the kids something to work towards.

I cannot say enough great things about the FIRST organization.  More on that later.

I had a lot of fun, but also had some serious duties like sitting all night with a kid who had a grand mal siezure.   I was glad I went for that alone (Thanks Rick Fossil!)

This was a life changing trip for every kid.  I am so grateful to all of you who made that happen.

Tonight the are demo-ing at an elementary school to spread the magic.


----------



## fossil (Apr 27, 2015)

Worth every penny.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 28, 2015)

The guy in the blue shirt is Grant from mythbusters.  They were starstruck!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 28, 2015)

Something those kids will tell their grandkids about.  

Ya done good Teach.


----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 28, 2015)

Great experience!


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 28, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> sitting all night with a kid who had a grand mal siezure



I am sure it was a comfort to that youth's parents that you were there watching over their child.

Mixed results on the robot will allow the group to learn what areas need improvement and what worked.  Wonderful real world experience that will serve them well in the future as theory and practice can mean two different things

Good luck on that thesis!


----------

